# Giant Eyed Nymph



## Tuomasi (Aug 29, 2007)

Hai, I'm new to keeping Mantids but I have recently got a Giant Eyed Mantis, is there anything I should do or keep in mind about this type of mantid?

Thanks


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 29, 2007)

Believed your Giant eye mantis is _P. Pinnapavonis_, this is a tropical species from SOuth East Asia so keep them humid (mist daily or every other day) and warm (85F).


----------



## Tuomasi (Aug 29, 2007)

Okay, thanks. That mean he'll need a heat mat then?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 29, 2007)

_Pseudempusa pinnapavonis_ is okay between 75-85F. Spraying every three days is more than enough for these, they don't really need high humidity.

Rob.


----------



## Tuomasi (Aug 29, 2007)

Okay, thanks. Since I live in the UK I'll use a heat pad, will that be okay?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 29, 2007)

You can add heat on the enclosure but make sure they are not too dry. This species can mismoult without proper humidity control.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 29, 2007)

> Okay, thanks. Since I live in the UK I'll use a heat pad, will that be okay?


I don't like heat pads, they tend to dry the enclours too much. If you use one, only put it on half of the enclosure.

I have kept this species for 2 generations in net cages in a room that is 50-60% humidity. But that's just my experience with them :wink:


----------



## Tuomasi (Aug 29, 2007)

Well I've just put him on one of my old heat pads from my snake, but to keep the humidity up I've got a water bowl in there. That be okay?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 30, 2007)

No need for the water bowl.

Keep it in an enclosure with netting on the top and tissue on the base. Mist the enclosure once every 3 days. This will be plenty :wink:


----------

